# The Dual (AVFoundry and DVDO) Video Processor Giveaway Announcement



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Win one of two Video Processors...*

*AVFoundry VideoEQ Pro* 
(See our review here.)









OR

*DVDO iScan Duo* 
(See our review here.)









​

*AVFoundry, DVDO and Home Theater Shack*... have teamed up to give away a pair of video processors to two lucky winners! The first entry drawn will win the AVF unit and the second entry drawn will win the DVDO unit.


*This is the ANNOUNCEMENT THREAD ONLY... for details, comments or questions, please see the The Dual (AVFoundry and DVDO) Video Processor Giveaway! discussion thread.*


----------

